# Scalloped Pineapple



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2010)

wasn't sure where to put this. when my mom was in a memphis, tenn hospital we ate in the cafeteria. this dish was just so good. i asked the chef for recipe . took him awhile to pare it down for 8 servings. i make it for many occasions. christmas is one of them. 
1/2 cup butter, melted
4 cups fresh bread cubs (about 6 slices)
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 20 oz. crushed pineapple undrained.

combine butter and bread cubes,  mix well set aside. combine eggs, sugar and milk. beat with electric mixer just til blended. add bread cubes mixture and pineapple, stirring well. pour into a lightly greased 2 quart baking dish. bake, uncovered at 350 for an hour. i check in at 45 min. 6 to 8 servings.

enjoy
babe


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 9, 2010)

Now how often do you eat at a hospital cafeteria and wind up asking the chef for the recipe?!  Just goes to show that sometimes the most yummy foods show up when you least expect it.  This looks good!  I'll have to try it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2010)

Babe this looks wonderful and I plan to make it for Ma's Sunday. Thank you
kades


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2010)

hope you both enjoy it. my family just devours the dish.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 9, 2010)

Babe, I'm so glad you posted this recipe.  I've been making a similar recipe for years, and I agree it's just delicious. The first time I made it as a side for a holiday ham and it was gone in a flash.  Now I double the recipe and it's still gone long before the other sides.  I just checked my recipe and I use half the amount of sugar, so it's good that way too.
Believe me folks, this is *really good.*


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm a believer, kayelle...thank you babetoo for posting it. I've never had it before but I love pineapple


----------



## Selkie (Nov 9, 2010)

It's bread pudding with a can of crushed pineapple.

You could add most anything else in place of the pineapple; apples, peaches, cherries, tangerines, nectarines, fresh plums, etc. 

Personally, I would also add a tsp. of vanilla to the basic recipe, but that's just me.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 9, 2010)

Selkie said:


> It's bread pudding with a can of crushed pineapple.
> 
> You could add most anything else in place of the pineapple; apples, peaches, cherries, tangerines, nectarines, fresh plums, etc.
> 
> Personally, I would also add a tsp. of vanilla to the basic recipe, but that's just me.



That's what I was thinking, except the vanilla. I will probably give this a try as a dessert. We're not big on sweet sides at my house.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2010)

that's perfect!! thanks babe, copied and saved.

i was looking for a new and different dish to bring to my parents' house for thanksgiving, and i just happen to have a ripening pineapple in the fridge looking for a recipe.

if i do make this, i'll post results after making it with a fresh pineapple.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2010)

buckytom said:


> that's perfect!! thanks babe, copied and saved.
> 
> i was looking for a new and different dish to bring to my parents' house for thanksgiving, and i just happen to have a ripening pineapple in the fridge looking for a recipe.
> 
> if i do make this, i'll post results after making it with a fresh pineapple.



Bucky, I'm not so sure about using fresh pineapple for this.  Pineapple does weird nasty things to protein, and eggs are protein.  I'd hate for you to ruin this.  Check out this thread for my nightmare with fresh pineapple.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/starting-to-cook-and-experiment-67655.html


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 10, 2010)

This sounds really good Babe! 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2010)

babetoo said:


> wasn't sure where to put this. when my mom was in a memphis, tenn hospital we ate in the cafeteria. this dish was just so good. i asked the chef for recipe . took him awhile to pare it down for 8 servings. i make it for many occasions. christmas is one of them.
> 1/2 cup butter, melted
> 4 cups fresh bread cubs (about 6 slices)
> 3 eggs
> ...


 
forgot to say i use splenda brown sugar blend instead of white sugar. no one has a clue that it is not sugar and i can eat a lot more of it.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, k-l.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Selkie said:


> It's bread pudding with a can of crushed pineapple.
> 
> You could add most anything else in place of the pineapple; apples, peaches, cherries, tangerines, nectarines, fresh plums, etc.
> 
> Personally, I would also add a tsp. of vanilla to the basic recipe, but that's just me.


 

but then it wouldn't be scalloped pineapple, would it?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2010)

babetoo said:


> but then it wouldn't be scalloped pineapple, would it?



 Just what I was thinking Babe.  Anything could be anything if you change the ingredients.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 12, 2010)

"but then it wouldn't be scalloped pineapple, would it?"

But it could be scalloped peaches.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 12, 2010)

The point I was making is that there are certain groups of ingredients that are recognizable as a base for other dishes, and in this case it was a "bread pudding" base. Institutional kitchens often prepare bread pudding, and in their search to change it - inexpensively - they sometimes experiment with adding other ingredients.

As for the name "Scalloped Pineapple", here's something of interest which I only offer as a bit of culinary terminology history:

*Scalloped*

Beyond the cutout shape of scalloping an edge, it's applied to dishes  to describe a style of cooking. There can be scalloped potatoes (the  most well known), scalloped corn, scalloped tomatoes, etc. What all of  these have in common is that they are cooked covered in bread crumbs.

Most people presume that "scalloped" also involves a cream sauce,  because they are thinking of scalloped potatoes, which does.  However,  that isn't usually the case with scalloped tomatoes. Most recipes for  scalloped tomatoes just have them dotted with butter and then sprinkled  with breadcrumbs; occasionally some grated cheese is sprinkled on as  well.

Carlotta C. Greer, in her book School and Home Cooking (Ohio, 1920)  certainly presumes that scalloped dishes have crumbs: in a short entry  headed "Crumbs for scalloped dishes", she gives directions for making  seasoned crumbs.

So are breadcrumbs the determining factor in making a dish scalloped? It  may have been at  one time, but many people now make scalloped potatoes  with a cream sauce, but no bread crumbs. (Though why on earth you'd  pass up any opportunity to have buttered bread crumbs is past knowing.)

A few people speculate that for a dish to be called "scalloped" there  needs to be grated cheese happening, but many dishes said to be  "scalloped" don't involve cheese. In fact, "scalloped potatoes with  cheese" already has a name -- it's called "Potatoes Dauphinois" (or  Gratin Dauphinois, to give it its full French name.) Besides, the more  people hear of all these extra bits on scalloped potatoes such as  breadcrumbs and cheese, the more they will just become convinced that  they were truly cheated at their childhood dinner table.

It's a trickier matter trying to deduce how scalloped come to be applied  to potatoes in the first place.  One way might have been a transference  of ideas from "scalloped oysters." Scalloped oysters were first cooked  in scallop shells, sprinkled with bread crumbs.  This may have come  about because oyster shells are actually pretty grubby looking, whereas  scallop shells clean up very presentably, far more suitable for putting  on someone's plate to impress. At some point, a variation arose that had  a cream sauce being applied to them as well, and at a later point, the  scallop shells were dropped altogether and the oysters were simply  arranged in a baking dish, then covered with sauce and crumbs.

_Quoted, in part, from "Practically Edible";  c2010_
 ​


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 12, 2010)

Selkie said:


> The point I was making is that there are certain groups of ingredients that are recognizable as a base for other dishes, and in this case it was a "bread pudding" base. Institutional kitchens often prepare bread pudding, and in their search to change it - inexpensively - they sometimes experiment with adding other ingredients.
> 
> As for the name "Scalloped Pineapple", here's something of interest which I only offer as a bit of culinary terminology history:
> 
> ...




Thanks, Selkie.  That was fascinating.  I appreciate your doing the research.  I was always confused by what scalloped meant.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 12, 2010)

Selkie said:


> (Though why on earth you'd pass up any opportunity to have buttered bread crumbs is past knowing.)
> _Quoted, in part, from "Practically Edible"; c2010_


 
No kidding!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2010)

i would have thought scalloped had more to do with the layering of ingredients than breadcrumbs. interesting stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Scalloped Scallops sounds real good right now.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2010)

YEAH!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 13, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i would have thought scalloped had more to do with the layering of ingredients than breadcrumbs. interesting stuff.



That's what I always assumed.


----------

